# Have you checked your dog's tags lately?



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i was putting my dog's new license on his collar and i
noticed i couldn't clearly read the info on his other
tags. time for new tags. check your dog's tags and 
make sure everything can be read clearly.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Buy from RedDingo! They cut it deeper so it last a long time! Mikey has had his for quite a long while now and it still looks new


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thats why I'm not a fan of regular tags, the friction from rubbing can remove the text after a while. Big fan of boomerang collar tags here, plus they have a lifetime warranty. Boomerang Tags


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

his tags are from RedDingo.



Sprocket said:


> Buy from RedDingo! They cut it deeper so it last a long time! Mikey has had his for quite a long while now and it still looks new


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> thats why I'm not a fan of regular tags, the friction from rubbing can remove the text after a while. Big fan of boomerang collar tags here, plus they have a lifetime warranty. Boomerang Tags


I set my tags back to back, so the engravings are never banging or rubbing together. You can also buy rubber tag separators to put in between tags to eliminate rubbing and the jingling noise.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> his tags are from RedDingo.


Well that is strange. The RedDingo tags I have are still in excellent shape


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> thats why I'm not a fan of regular tags, the friction from rubbing can remove the text after a while. Big fan of boomerang collar tags here, plus they have a lifetime warranty. Boomerang Tags


+1 :thumb:


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I got a sterling silver ID tag from Bitch New York. Will last forever!
personalized sterling silver id tag with enamel and semi-precious stones: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> I got a sterling silver ID tag from Bitch New York. Will last forever!
> personalized sterling silver id tag with enamel and semi-precious stones: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


Just how rich are you.....?:tongue1:

I just get regular tags for my two. I have an allergy tag for Charlie that I ordered which is pretty heavy duty but the regular ones I get for both dogs have help up pretty good. Charlie is on her second but only cause she lost the first one somehow. And they go through some pretty tough usage. In the bog, in the ocean, ponds, bush, forest, fields, pretty much anything you can imagine!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

his RedDingo tags are a few years old. it's time for new ones.



doggiedad said:


> his tags are from RedDingo.





Sprocket said:


> Well that is strange. The RedDingo tags I have are still in excellent shape


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i like the jingling noise. his collar is never on at home.



Savage Destiny said:


> I set my tags back to back, so the engravings are never banging or rubbing together. You can also buy rubber tag separators to put in between tags to eliminate rubbing and the jingling noise.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i like the jingling noise. his collar is never on at home.


I do as well...not sure what it is, but I like to hear them clang together. When he lost his tags during the hurricane and was walking around without them, the silence was weird...

(He also does not wear a collar inside...)

Anyway-- Fetching Tags is a good place for custom made tags--- they cut very deep, and the bronze is heavy-duty.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

My dogs don't wear their collars (and tags) often enough for them to wear down. I would like some higher quality tags though, mine kinda suck.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma has the silver oval, black bone from PetsMart. Not a single letter has been rubbed off.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We have the small round with a black center tag from Petsmart that's about 3 yrs old and the writing is as clear as the day we bought it. At home, the pups wear their tag collar which has their name and the phone number embroidered on them.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery has two fetching tags and a boomerang tag and he wears none of them.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Would love to see the new tags! :smile:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I use Boomerang tags too. Love the on collar tags.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Someone on another forum linked to these tags... They're pretty cheap and they look super nice! 

Dog Tags Pet Tags Dog ID Tags Pet ID Tags by aaronalbrecht on Etsy


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That's why I'm obsessed with our Fetching Tags Fetching Tags Online Store ... it will literally NEVER wear off, guaranteed.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I have red dingo tags on my pup for about 4 years and can still be seen. If it does end up rubbing off, I definitely will get another red dingo tag. Much longer lasting than the ones that are made in the machine. If I have to get him 2 tags for his lifetime, I'm ok with that. They're very affordable.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Another vote for Boomerng tags


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

they are nice tags. 



Savage Destiny said:


> Someone on another forum linked to these tags... They're pretty cheap and they look super nice!
> 
> Dog Tags Pet Tags Dog ID Tags Pet ID Tags by aaronalbrecht on Etsy


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Deeken's fetching tags. He has two (1 regular and 1 baby brass) and both are very durable and aren't showing any signs of rubbing off.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Forget about the letters getting scratched, what I always found hard to believe was how deformed and mangled they get, like they were beaten with a hammer. I picked 4 from the tag graveyard. Clockwise from the upper left: a rabies tag, an AKC Companion Animal Recovery tag, another rabies tag and a cheap name tag.











The one on the left used to be the same shape and color as the one on the right!











When we go on late night walks (we're going out after I post this), I prefer stealth mode. The jingle alerts every light sleeping dog in their houses along the way. I just take a piece of aluminum foil, wrap it around the tags and squeeze. Its an effective silencer. I _want_ to hear tags jingling when on wooded trails. Nicky loves to race around helter skelter and is often out of ear shot. When I call him, I look like a dog - I stop and listen for the jingle. When I think I hear it, I turn my head this way and freeze, then that way and freeze, trying to zero in on the sound. I cant make my ears stand up though. 

He doesnt usually run around the house naked either. I can keep track of where he is what he's doing or when he comes in from the yard. The other night he had his collar off. I left him sleeping soundly in the bedroom and went downstairs to the kitchen. I was standing at the counter and turned around and he was sitting there watching me. It scared the wheaties out of me because I didnt hear him come down, he was just...there. <cue creepy music>


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> He doesnt usually run around the house naked either. I can keep track of where he is what he's doing or when he comes in from the yard. The other night he had his collar off. I left him sleeping soundly in the bedroom and went downstairs to the kitchen. I was standing at the counter and turned around and he was sitting there watching me. It scared the wheaties out of me because I didnt hear him come down, he was just...there. <cue creepy music>


Charlie never runs around the house "naked" for that reason. I get startled easily LOL so I like knowing where she is in case I a) want her with me because I hear something weird or b) she will "stalk me" and peep around corners and that freaks me out too. LOL. Even with her collar on though she moves oddly enough so I can't hear the jingle sometimes and I don't know how she manages that. She has her dog license and her regular name tag on her collar. But anyways, last night I left her on the bed asleep to get a glass of water (it was around 3am) and when I turned to go back down there she was sitting in the doorway staring at me. And we have hardwood, so usually I can hear her nails on the floor (unless she is in super stealth mode). I just about peed myself when I turned around ahahaha


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I always wondered how they got so mangled too!
It's so weird


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Buck and Iorveth do that to me too. Those two can sneak up on you like nobody's business! Iorveth is only 16.5 weeks and doesn't have the clumsiness puppies that age still usually have. Clumsy puppies are noisy puppies but this little snot can materialize out of nowhere. Buck is surprisingly agile and sneaky for his size. 

Poor Dude... He couldn't sneak up on someone if they were wearing headphones with loud music and had their eyes closed. When he walks he gets all happy and excited (no matter where he goes, even just in the house) and does his "happy huffs" like he feels the need to announce his arrival. 

I need good tags for the boys. I just have the cheap tags to hold me over until I can get them some nice ones.


----------

